# Can I keep two bucks together?



## CFrench (Jul 7, 2004)

I have two brothers that have been together sincebirth they are now 8 weeks old and are just being taken and put into acage together away from the mother. Can they stay together or will Ineed to seperate them?


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 7, 2004)

In rare instances bucks will bond together forlife. Much more probable fighting will ensue about the timeof puberty, 4-10 months. Can be deadly serious and expensiveto repair damage. Be alert and ready to separate.

Buck


----------



## CFrench (Jul 7, 2004)

Could I keep them together for about a month and then seperate or would it be better to do that now?


----------



## gjsara (Jul 7, 2004)

i would separate them as soon aspossible my rabbit was fine with her roomate for weeks andthen one day she woke up and desided i dont want you in my cage anymoreand attacked her roomate


----------



## Aradon (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah i agree, although i have neverhad2 males together for such extended periods of time i havealways noticed that male fighting occurs as they get older as i used towork in a pet shop.

Although it is very hit and miss, they can do massive damage to eachother but on the other hand they can live together very well, ipersonally think it all depends on the time they are put together andthe size of space they have to live.


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jul 7, 2004)

I would never suggest that anyone do this.

However.....there can be exceptions. Mark was one of thenicest dwarf Hotot bucks I've ever had. Long story, but I hadto put his one son in with him when the little one was about 5 or 6weeks old. Mark attended to that little one almost like aperson would hope that the mother would. They were togetherand got along absolutely fine for about a year. There wasnever any sign of any kind of fighting, etc., but I just figured that Iwas pushing my luck.

- Dolores


----------



## CFrench (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks I plan to move them in the next few days.


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 8, 2004)

Not always, but I believe if you neuter them itcan calm their tempers, especially if they are still young.Then perhaps they could stay together happily.


----------



## trekcip5 (Jul 8, 2004)

As stated in other posts, it is an iffyproposition. SInce they are just 8 weeks old and have just been weaned,there is no harm at all in leaving them together for a while.I always wean my litters into a cage together, boys andgirls. They feel secure and safe with each other.As they go up for sale at this time, they usually don't remain togethertoo long. I have found I remove the does together to anothercage at about 3 months. Don't usually have any problems withbucks until 4 months together. If they seem to be not gettingalong, I will separate them. Bucks have been known to bond,but you really need to stay on top of them and watch for any signs ofagression. But for now and for at least a month or so, theycan stay together and comfort each other. WAy back when myson was 2, (he is now 11) and we knew nothing of rabbits, he was giventwo bunnies. They were bucks, and lived together for 5 yearswith no problems what so ever. One died after we had a reallyhot spell one spring, and the other followed about a monthlater. But I know we were just really lucky with thatpair. Good luck with your boys. Donna


----------



## junior_n_sweetpea (Jul 8, 2004)

Ourtwo bucks live in the same cagetogether. They are 7months old and have been together sinceabout 5 weeks of age. They have a really big cage though. They havenever fought but I keep a close eye on them. One is more dominent so Idon't know if that helps. We plan to get them fixed soon.


----------



## Lovely Bren (Jul 8, 2004)

I have had twoof my non-nuetered bucks in the same cage for a little over a year nowand they have never fought! They even tolerate one anothers "advances".They groom one another and lay on top of each other. They are the bestof buddies!


----------



## CFrench (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I will havethe other cages next week the first part of the week so I will seperatethem then. I just had no idea...


----------

